# Campingcar-Infos.com



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Any users of Campingcar-Infos.com able to help?

I can access the site: http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm from both my PC's, using MS Vista & Window 7 & IE8.

However the page loads in french & google asks if I want to translate to english. I use the "translate" button, & get a message "done" at the bottom of the screen but the page is still in french.

I can enter the forum section which tranlates correctly.

Have I missed something, or do I need to learn french?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The only thing you've possibly missed is the new version of the website which happened a while back, since then google translate won't work properly.

There is a sort of 'get around', you can select a Dept from the list then click on the 'listing pour impression' option at the top right of the page and google can then translate that list.

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I posted a tip about this a while back.

When you get to the list of countries. Instead of left clicking on say FRANCE. Right click and then select open in a new window.

Now try it as normal. Mine tranlates in the UK but for some reason over here in FRance where it is now it doesnt!

The other thing you can do is copy and paste the text and paste into a google translate window.

Its the best site for Motorhomes in Europe by a country mile but inline with just about every French website I have accessed its technically completely crap.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks peejay & barryd. I knew there would be a simple explanation.

The work-around does for me. Looks a very good site.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

barryd said:


> I posted a tip about this a while back.
> 
> When you get to the list of countries. .


I can't get to the list of countries any more. Just France.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You can also down load POIs files from the site for a variety of sat navs

Dick


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

If you're going to France you should learn French


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

jlo37 said:


> If you're going to France you should learn French


Should we expect you to learn Welsh before we see you? 

Dick


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

jlo37 said:


> If you're going to France you should learn French


I speak enough french to get by on my travels, but not enough to translate an entire website, although I would love to be able too.


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's another excellent aires site for France:

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueil.htm

you can download aires locations as POIs for most satnavs and a pdf of all aires info (600+ pages) which does not need an internet connection to use. Updated twice a year.

Mick


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

tuscancouple said:


> Here's another excellent aires site for France:
> 
> http://www.i-campingcar.fr/accueil.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks Mick. Site looks good. Same problem Google does not translate although it says done.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

For those having trouble with camping cars infos translating and would like the TomTom ov. files (18,000 plus aires)

Try this DON'T translate for some reason the links wouldn't work. Scroll down until you see the TomTom logo. Use the top one for all 18,000 (not a huge file, 2,000KB) or the country specific TomTom logo if you just what to pick your countries. There is a PDF file attached as well that you CAN translate that will help.

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I believe that the reason CC.infos website doesn't translate well is because most of the text boxes are pictures/graphics and not actually typed text.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> I believe that the reason CC.infos website doesn't translate well is because most of the text boxes are pictures/graphics and not actually typed text.


I think the reason is that the web pages are masked in that when you click on FRANCE and then an Aire if you watch the URL it doesnt change. Its hidden. Thus the translation programs have trouble translating what it thinks in an incorrect URL (Address).

My solution back home is to right click on FRANCE and open in a new window but thats not working here right now but I am not sure if its because I am in France or my browsers playing up.

Its certainly making hard work of the planning as I like to read what the users of the aires have said. The only option at the moment is to cut and paste the text into the actual google translate website.

EDIT: I have just found a work around.

Using Firefox as my browser I downloaded the Google translate tool. It adds a little icon to the right of the search bar at the top.

Open the aire page as normal, highlight the comments at the left and then click on the translate tool down arrow and select translate selected text.

That works


----------

